# Cognitive-behavioral therapy, hypnosis can help soothe irritable bowel syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYICognitive-behavioral therapy, hypnosis can help soothe irritable bowel syndrome"These psychological treatments have proven to have several important advantages that make it likely that they will be increasingly important in the care of IBS in the coming years. They often work well for patients who have not improved from regular medical treatment, they have no uncomfortable side effects and they produce long-term improvement in symptoms. Finally, they often enhance psychological well-being and quality of life in addition to improving gastrointestinal symptoms."http://rdu.news14.com/shared/print/default.asp?ArID=52106


----------

